# 8 weeks in the UK - Where to go?



## 93200 (May 1, 2005)

Hello,

We are two Australians who have been lucky enough to have been motorhoming around continental Europe for 5 months and have recently decided to extend our trip to the UK.

We plan to travel around the UK for 8 weeks from early September but having been on the road for so long, have not had the opportunity to research or plan any possible UK route. We would very much appreciate any broad suggestions for this period of time that suit the motorhome style of travel - obviously taking into account the weather (which could not be any wetter than it is in Austria, our present location!).

We have previously been to London, however have seen little else of the UK or Ireland. We prefer to stay 2-3 days in each location before moving on.

Our camper is 6.5m long, 3.1m high - I assume this is no more a problem in the UK than on the continent?

Look forward to any recommendations,

Ben & Kate.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Ben & kate
I think you are going to get more advice than you bargained for!
I suspect that by close of play today (pun intended) you will be even more confused than you are now and you will be drowning in recommendations!.

You've certainly come to the right place with such a request.
Enjoy your visit.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tiger Ben, welcome to the site (and to the UK when you get here)

Someone is bound to ask, so get it out of the way first.....where are you going to be starting from..........what are your interests/hobbies (related shows, festivals etc) and any other points of interest you have plans not to miss, and any other info that may help in guiding you to an enjoyable tour of the UK.

Good Luck


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ben, Kate,
We were recently in Europe for 6 weeks but thankfully had good weather. Hope you've managed to keep reasonably dry in the floods.

Well as I live in the West Country I would of course say come to this part of the country. There are some wonderful places along the SW coast. Campsites vary in price. As there aren't any 'Aires' like in France the nearest you will get to cheap overnight places are to obtain a Caravan Club membership at a club site (you can join there) and 5 van sites called CL's are the cheapest. The web site is www.caravanclub.co.uk
Do you like walking, well Dartmoor is a lovely wild place an a National Park, The South West Coastal Path is beautiful. Most tourist offices should have a list of campsites in the region.
The Lake District is also lovely also Yorkshire Dales, Scotland. there are lots of other places which I'm sure others will write in about.
Hope you enjoy your time in the UK and that the weather is kind to you both.


----------



## 93200 (May 1, 2005)

In response to Badger's question, we are fairly active, so enjoy cycling and hiking, half of our party of two has a passion for arts and theatre but we just enjoy seeing new places and meeting locals. We enjoy visiting the small-medium towns, so specific advice on towns would be most valuable. We will arrive from Dover, most likely after the Ashes have been run and (from my perspective) lost.

Ben


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

If you've already seen some of london, from Dover you should at least have a go at Canterbury - there's a Camping & caravanning Club site there (not caravan club), I think if you have a camping card international you can get members rates at all CCC sites (check their web site). Then why not go west / south to the sussex downs (quite near to me at Bognor)- there's also a CCC site at Graffham between petworth & Midhurst which is ideally situated for walking & cycling on the south downs way - good pubs thereabouts too!
You could go on westwards to Portsmouth (historic dockyard & waterfront) and to the new forest - good basic camp sites run by the forestry commission.

There you go far a start ........


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Me again,

Salisbury and Bath are lovely towns to visit. There is a campsite near Bath, Bath Marina site. There is a Camping and Caravan site near Salisbury, you can cycle or catch a bus from the site. Has a pub just up the road from the site that does good meals. There is also historic site to walk around next to the site.
There is also a good camping and caravan site near Devizes right by the Kennet and Avon canal which is good for cycling and some nice pubs  
Padstow in Cornwall is a great village plenty of sites in the area and there is a great cycle path. We stayed at Wadebridge and cycled on the path to Padstow.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Then hop over the severn bridge after a detour to the west country and do some great walking in the Black Mountains and Brecon Beacons, on then south west to Pembrokeshire and some great coast walks then go up country via Elan Valley to Snowdonia, walk and climb a few more mountains, end your Welsh break visiting Shrewsbury/Iron Bridge and Chester then........

Next please :lol:


Ps Have made this a sticky so it will stay at the top of the list and you should get all the help you want


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I told you so!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

If you are any where near York on the weekend 15th to 19th September we are having a Motohomefacts Rally at York Show ( this is a massive meeting of Motorhomes) you would be made most welcome, also another MHF's Rally following weekend at Beverley which is not far from York a town well worth visiting.

There are still a few Holiday sites open with Caravan & Camping very basic sites but cheap if you are not a member you can join on site


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Whilst you are in the Shrewsbury area, try Bridgenorth (ride the cliff railway) then theres Much Wenlock and Wenlock edge fabulous views, all have touring sites close by (google for them.)

But you really must do the cotswolds......Chipping Norton, Moreton in Marsh, the bird gardens at Bourton on the Water etc etc...

Who wants to go abroad.............so much to see here.......

(English tourist board please make cheque payable to....) :lol:


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

and once youve done all that come up to scotland , tourists love edinburgh they come from all over the world , then head north for the lochs (lomond ) ect 
up through glencoe for some spectacular scenery and waterfalls , then way up to the islands ( skye ) ect west coast has the best scenery and theres more hill walking and mountains to climb than you could possibly mention . 


next ! :lol: :lol:


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

after scotland get the ferry to ireland north south east or west you wont find better scenery anywhere and a great welcome too.good luck on your trip i hope you enjoy yourselves......aido


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Well that's the first week sorted for them :lol:


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Hi ben & Kate
We live in the Lake District 
It is a must as is the Yorkshire dales
And NORTH Scotland

What are your interests
i could sort out some places to visit in any of those places
but not too much with it on the campsites
PM if intrested


----------



## BrianR (May 1, 2005)

I suggest you apply for membership of the Caravan Club ASAp, as then you can get details of there 5 van sites (CL's) from there website. There campsites are quite expensive, but most of the CL's are reasonable - £3 - £6. some of them have hook-ups. 

Definately visit Cornwall, for coastal scenery and walks. Yorkshire Dales and north yorkshire Moors (Whitby shouldn't be too crowded by then) For scenery, travel from Oban (having first taken the day trip boat round some of the Inner Hebrides islands ) up the coast to Torridon and Ullapool. Of course, it all depends on the weather!

Brian


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Can't believe I have missed this post,, YORKSHIRE God's county ideal for hiking and cycling stunning scenery freindly folk and beer that doesn't go flat by 'eck!  

Regards M&D


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

8 weeks in the Uk and where to go. I would make a bee line for the channel tunnel. Views at the other end are superb, food - out of this world and fuel a little cheaper.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Don't forget to visit Northumberland for some of the best coastline in the UK and steeped in the spilt blood of millions. (The finest county in all England).

The last medievil battle in England where 10 thousand were slaughtered (Flodden Field) took place 1 mile from where I sit....On a quiet night I swear you can hear them still doing battle!

After that pop over to the lakes for a few days...you will not be dissapointed.

Texas


----------

